
The Paradox of Universal Basic Income - cmurf
https://www.wired.com/story/the-paradox-of-universal-basic-income/
======
tenaciousDaniel
Given the fear about automation's effect on job availability, why is no one
talking about basic needs automation? If we can develop machines to serve
french fries at McDonalds, certainly there can be some initiatives to automate
the production of food/water/shelter/clothing/etc.

If through automation we drive down the cost of staying alive to virtually
nil, then we would alleviate much of the consternation about UBI feasibility.
But maybe I'm missing something.

~~~
petermcneeley
Most of the things you listed are basically automated already.

~~~
andriesm
Which is why, as automation keeps taking jobs away, even the people at the
bottom are better off, since even though they're forced into ever lower paying
jobs, what they can buy with this money enables to them to have a better
quality of life than before.

I.e. if Uber switches to self driving cars, and all the previous drivers are
forced into lower paying menial jobs, even them may be able to start affording
to use the lowest tier of Uber's service in the future.

